
Deep learning to detect Covid 19 / pneumonia cough signature - ramswarooprao
Is there an opportunity to develop a prescreen to potentially detect covid 19 &#x2F; pneumonia through a deep learning &#x2F; ML model trained on the cough pattern in patients ? Is there a possibility of developing this capability?
======
ironfootnz
Checkout some work done here

[https://towardsdatascience.com/using-deep-learning-to-
detect...](https://towardsdatascience.com/using-deep-learning-to-detect-
ncov-19-from-x-ray-images-1a89701d1acd?gi=bbeb43ad9e1a)

~~~
ramswarooprao
Good stuff here! Thinking along similar lines.. If there’s data ( cough /
breathing recordings) think it’s worth a shot

